# P h o t o s h o p



## Nummi (Jan 8, 2002)

Will someone please tell me where I can get Photoshop 7.0   my email is:
nummi@mac.com


----------



## Alex (Jan 8, 2002)

I'll be honest, I dont use photoshop all that much, but as far as I know, its not out yet... You can go get yourself a copy of 6.0 though..


----------



## Nummi (Jan 8, 2002)

Yes. I know 7.0 is not out yet.  But it leaked out... and is being passed around the Hotline servers.  I have PShop 6.0. I love it.  But i want to get out of 9.0 and stay in OS X forever.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jan 8, 2002)

Honestly- Photoshop 6 is entirely usable in X via classic. It's a reason not to delete your Os9 partition yet- but it's not a reason to not use OSX. It will be available for purchase soon enough- don't pirate software.


----------



## Alex (Jan 8, 2002)

We dont support stealing any thing, let alone pirating products that in the end if you would buy them it would benifit the Apple community. Buy your software, and please dont put us in this possition of having to close topics.


----------

